# Any other Montagner (Mon - tan - yair) owners out there?



## steelisreal2

Montagner (Mon – tan – yair) frames seem to be quite rare, there are not many around. The photographs below are of the Montagner time trial bike that I own - I have searched the internet, not a lot of information about them around. 
I have only seen a couple of frames for sale - a road frame on eBay about six months ago and time trial frame (straight tubes) on Matuzmaster. 










Handmade Italian bicycle frames using Oria GM0.0 Ribbed and Oria ML25 Indented tubing.
Montagner frames were built by Luigi Montagner, whose claim to fame was being builder to the Czech and Polish national teams for the 1987 season.










Montagner's feature a top tube decal with details of the Czechoslovakian national teams world record:-
cicli MONTAGNER - Passarella (VE)
Colorado Spring 1986
Primato Mondiale Squadre 4km
tempo: 4,15,18 - media: 57,806 km/h










I was told the brand petered out after Luigi got busted for importing drugs.

Montagner's were imported into the USA by W.M. Lewis Imports.


----------



## bk bici

Yup. Got the bike in Colorado Springs about 10 years ago. I'll post better pictures over the weekend... this was just a quick camera phone job. 

Actually joined the forum to get in touch with you since, so far as I can tell, you the only person who has one of these guys. :thumbsup: There's a frame that just sold on UK eBay and the guy at bike123.com has one for sale. Other than that there's just about zero information available about these bikes.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Another exists*

Good to see another Montagner out there, would be keen to see your other photos. My Montagner was originally owned by Madonna Harris, she won a silver medal at the World Games in 1990 and a Commonwealth Games gold medal on the track. Madonna raced for the Celestial Seasonings team in the 80's, she may have brought this frame back to New Zealand from the states. 

She also had a Montagner pursuit bike - below. 











Below is an old W.M. Lewis Imports advert from Winning Magazine from mid 80's


----------



## gomango

Yes, matter of fact there are at least two of us in Minnesota. I recently saw the other Montagner on Craigslist for $500. C Record, Campy sew-ups etc. Sold in a day! My bike was purchased from a riding buddies' co-worker. She got it as a throw away that was headed off to Goodwill. Thank god I got my mitts on it in time. I ended up giving her a couple hundred dollars and it fits me like glove. Its all Suntour GPX and Superbe Pro. I hadn't ridden a Suntour equipped bike before this, but this really shifts beautifully. I swapped out the stem and seat post with some twenty year old Dura-Ace goodies to achieve the right fit. My bike couldn't possibly have more than several hundred miles. I recently ordered new pedals, a white Regal, some Gatorskins for fall riding in Minnesota, and new brake pads. I promise to post before and after pics soon. Just give me a week. And yes, I agree, this is a very small fan club for such a well mannered steed. Cheers!


----------



## merckxman

*There is one on ebay RIGHT NOW*

item 130256319972
SLX tubeset, 54 cm


----------



## steelisreal2

*Matuzmaster's Montagner*

The eBay item 130256319972 (shame downtube decals are missing) is from Geoff Burgess of Matuzmaster(www.matuzmaster.hu), he has a fantastic selection of Moser, Colnago, Carrera, Coppi, Basso, has even had a couple of Montagner's.
His website has an English version and a Hungarian Version (the latter has more shiney stuff on it, than English version).









Another Montagner from Geoff's range of goodies.

*gomango:- * got any photographs of your Montagner? 
Suntour Superbe Pro is an awesome groupset - current project bike is being built up with it. Suntour maybe gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Lookbiker

I have a 1986 Montagner GMO.O with GP4s and cutting edge Dura-Ace 7spd. Great bike. I raced it in 1980s and early 90s and then retired it as a trainer bike three years when I joined the carbon generation.

Still use it around town.


----------



## gomango

I received a couple of PM's about this 1988 Montagner. It was sold by a local shop in good, better, best versions. While this is the entry level, it performs quite well. Its handling is very quick, yet predictable. It is now my oldest son's, and it probably has fewer than 1,000 miles. It fits me, but he really does enjoy the bike and it is a good fit for as well. It is a mixed bag of nice Suntour Superbe Pro and GPX components. My son is a soccer player, and is all legs. It is getting increasingly difficult to keep up with him on this bike! Oh and sorry it took so long to return your messages.


----------



## Montagner Fan

I had rarely seen another Montagner before I stumbled upon this thread. In fact, the only info I ever found predated the internet. I searched a few old bike mags on microfiche when I was in college and found a few ads for Montagner.

I bought this one used from Buck's Bikes in Austin around 1994 for $250 or $350; I can't remember which. I think the original US importer for Montagner was in Round Rock which is probably why I found it. I got some miles on it before I eventually moved up to a Klein Quantum Pro which still amazes me whenever I ride it. I keep the Montagner around because it reminds me of the good old days when I would walk into Dud Thames bike shop in Tampa and ogle the Peugeots and all the handmade Italian bikes that cost every bit as much in the 80s as they do now in 2009 dollars.

I'll have to see what it has on it. I know it has Mavic sew-up rims, campy hubs and cranks, and Shimano (probably replaced) brakes and derailleurs. I think the fork is Tomassini. The seat is definitely not original.  Amazingly the handlewrap is the original with the original gradation paint pattern.


----------



## cluster2600

*Montagner track*

Hello,
This is my Little Montagner Collection 
They are all for the Czechoslovak National team 
Some are for sale if interested -->PM










<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cluster2600/3855193267/" title="Montagner track bike size 58 by cluster2600, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2620/3855193267_706ded58c0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Montagner track bike size 58" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cluster2600/3855981058/" title="IMG_0069 by cluster2600, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3522/3855981058_267d1344ec_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0069" /></a>


----------



## aptivaboy

I just got one, thoroughly trashed but still gorgeous. Its the GM 0.0 tubed Montagner road frame withe the red, white and light blue paint. Its odd that the ribs on the tubing are placed off center to the centerline of the frame. Weird, but distinctive and sure to get looks on the road. 

I've wanted one since college in the late '80s. Its taken quite some time, but now I have one. I'll get her restored and repainted when time and money permits. Expect photos by late summer, fundage permitting.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Decals*

If you need the Oria GM0.0 tubing decals, try Cyclomondo (gts753) on eBay.

He also did this one off for my Montagner, but would probably still have it on file.










Good luck with restoration


----------



## aptivaboy

Thanks for the pointer. I'll keep him in mind. I have head tube logo and "Montagner" decals for the down and seat tubes care of Evilbay from about four or five years ago, but never thought I'd be able to use them. They're claimed to be original, but who knows? Oddly, they're shadowed decals, white lettering with black shadows, which I don't recall seeing on stock Montagners. She'll be going into either Cycleart or Joe Bell, most likely, sometime next year when finances improve. It looks like the entire frame was originally chromed at the factory, not just the stays, and then painted over, which may explain why the paint is in such lousy condition, peeling and easily chipping - there's no primer for the paint to grip onto. That would also explain why the light blue and red at the lugs looks more pink and powderpuff blue, as the light shines through the paint and reflects off of the chrome. My thought is to get it repainted close to the original look and style, but perhaps updated with newer metallic and pearl colors, plus lots of clearcoats over the decals. This frame's decals were applied last and may not have even had a clearcoat given how they're peeling.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Montagner details.....*



> It looks like the entire frame was originally chromed at the factory, not just the stays, and then painted over, which may explain why the paint is in such lousy condition, peeling and easily chipping - there's no primer for the paint to grip onto.


Mine had chromed rear stays and fork tips only - as shown in photograph after it had been glass bead blastered. Chrome plating was surprisingly still in very good condition, no sign of pitting or rust - just needed a good polish up.













> they're shadowed decals, white lettering with black shadows, which I don't recall seeing on stock Montagners


https://www.flickr.com/groups/montagner/pool/


----------



## aptivaboy

Any idea what size seatpost mine will take? Its the GM 0.0 tubed frame. My old 27.2 seatpost doesn't seem to fit. 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Lookbiker

My circa 1987 Dura Ace seatpost for my Montagner GMO.O is 26.4

I'm thinking about gettting the bike restored.


----------



## aptivaboy

Thank you for the info. I figured it was on of the 26 mm sizes, but couldn't quite figure it out. What color or paint scheme is your's? Mine is the tricolor, but in the light red, white and blue. 

Robert


----------



## Lookbiker

same color and decked out with Dura Ace 7spd.


----------



## aptivaboy

Beautiful! Mine might be slightly older, as the rear spacing is 120 mm, so I'll probably run a Phil Wood freewheel hub back there and a five or six speed system. She'll go into Joe Bell or Cycleart in about a year. She would be going in this summer but for the lousy economy.


----------



## Lookbiker

Mine is a 120mm also and with that Shimano cassette system that was made for about 2 years. Limited replacement parts...


----------



## aptivaboy

Hi All,

There's a nice SLX Montagner on the Bay of Evil currently: http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MONTAGN...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3eff8750d4 It looks to have aero cable routing through the top tube, so perhaps its a later model? 


Too bad she's a 58 cm (too small for me) or I'd try to snag her. No relation or interest towards the seller, just trying to help out the little Montagner community.

Robert


----------



## aptivaboy

*Has anyone ever seen this model before???*

Has anyone ever seen this model before???


http://cgi.ebay.com/SLX-Luigi-MONTA...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item1c14278475

It looks like 'ol Luigi made a special model for '86. I'd never seen one like this before: SLX, aero routing, a triangular stiffener on the inner fork crown casting, and with what appears to be the same paint as on the ORIA ML 25 tubed frame. 

Uber cool! I'm posting this just to get some discussion going, not to sell anything - no relation to the seller. I just find it interesting everytime I see a new Montagner on the Bay or somewhere. Is there a record somewhere of the various models that Montagner made? Until I started watching the Bay, I was only familiar with the two in the old William Lewis Catalog photo kindly by steelisreal2. 

Robert


----------



## steelisreal2

*Montagner Review....*

I have contacted Bill Lewis @ William Lewis Import Inc. a couple of years ago to try and get some more information on the brand. All the information he had had on Montagner's was long gone. 

I came across this Montagner Review from Bicycling Magazine, it is the first time I have seen a review on the brand. It's a great looking bicycle - with Campagnolo Chorus, tri-colour paint and Cinelli.










See the of the review @ https://www.flickr.com/groups/montagner/pool/with/4185591664/


----------



## aptivaboy

That's the article that got me into wanting a Montagner! I kept that magazine all these years until about a year ago, when I tossed it in a fit of general house cleaning. Naturally, I got a Montagner soon afterwards...

Mine will wind up looking just like the one in the article, except with the red, white and blue paint scheme. I've been collecting old Chorus parts, and now I really just need that oddball seatpost. Restoration has been put off until next year due to a pay cut (this economy stinks!), but she will get done!

Robert


----------



## dasundg

I have had a Montagner since 1988, and have been looking for information on it ever since. I bought mine for $300 from a guy that used to race bikes, and wanted to get rid of some of them. I am an avid runner and have not riden it for years. It probably has less than 1,000 miles on it. It came originally with Campi sew-up rims & hubs, Mavic pedals, Cinelli handlebars and everything else is DuraAce. It came with a San Marco "Rolls" seat that says "1986 World Championships" on it. The bottom of the frame also is stamped Cinelli. I take it they were made for Cinelli, but do not know. I have recently put new wheels on it, and plan to start riding it again. I just love this bike, and have always got lots of great comments about it from other riders, and the bike shops I've had it in.


----------



## aptivaboy

Sweet! 

That's the exact same frame I have, Oria Gm 0.0 tubing, only mine looks to be larger (60cm). Is that the original fork? I'd love to see some bigger pictures. Beautiful bike! 

Mine will get restored sometime when the money situation improves; I took a 10% pay cut this year, so food and vet bills come first. Here's mine: https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/aptivaboy/Bicycles/?action=view&current=DSC00079.jpg and https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/aptivaboy/Bicycles/?action=view&current=DSC00078.jpg . Please excuse the mess, kitty toys, etc. That's a 1989 Schwinn Waterford True Temper-tubed Paramount OS in the background. As you can see, the Montagner is a mess, but will be restored to glory sometime. 

Here's what little I know. 

Luigi Montagner made frames in the 1980s, and possibly into the very early 1990s. He used all types of tubing, but is probably best known here in the states for his Oria-tubed frames, imported by William Lewis Imports. They stopped carrying his frames by 1991, as I recall writing them about buying one and was told that they were no longer carrying them. I do recall a letter from William Lewis stating that there were two distinct levels of frame, even within the same tubing, as some had better quality lugs than others. It was on en end of year clearance flyer, but other than that, I can't recollect. Dummy me, I waited for the next year to buy the better quality frame, and by that time they were no longer carrying them. There is an internet story that 'ol Luigi was busted for drug possession or sales, but who knows if that story is accurate or not, Like so much you hear on the interweb, it could be, or not. At any rate, he went out of business. His frames were ridden by the Polish team at the 1986 Worlds at Colorado Springs, hence the 1986 decal. 

The bottom bracket is a cast Cinelli piece, and the dropouts should be Campagnolo, although there was an SLX-tubed Montagner on the Bay of Evil once with Suntour dropouts (I watch for these things as I'm always looking to pick up another Montagner). I'm guessing that your bike's spread is about 120-126 mm? Mine is 120 mm, dating it from the mid-80s. 

Check out the external ribbing on your frame. On mine, the ribbing is off-center. You would think that a framebuilder would place the ribs on the centerline, or perhaps more in a star pattern with the ribs at sometime like fortyfive degrees, but no - mine are off center, maybe at twenty to thirty degrees. Just curious, is your's like that? 

Robert


----------



## full-montagner

Hi all... Sorry to revive a year old thread but I just got my Montagner together and thought I'd share.

It's a 58cm Oria tubed road frame.
She's a little rough as far as the paint/decals go, but the plan was for a bike on a budget that could be ridden all over, not a show-piece. Anyway the frame looks like it was completely chromed before paint, and the bare patches show no sign of rust, so I'll probably keep it like this for a season or 2 and maybe repaint it after that. I just need to ride it for a while first.

I drooled over the article listed earlier as a teenager and have always wanted a Montagner equipped like the one in the review.

I stumbled across the frame locally and built it up over the last month or so, trying to be as faithful as possible to the article. I even went a little stupid and ran C-Record housings and NOS Benotto tape. 

Thanks for looking,
Phil


----------



## aptivaboy

Beautiful! Never apologize for sharing a Montagner! It looks like you just need a head tube decal.

I know what you mean about wanting one like the Bicycling article. I have the Oria GM 0.0-tubed frame awaiting restoration, and I've been slowly collecting Campy Chorus parts to make one just like that, although mine will have slightly different colors. https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/aptivaboy/Bicycles/?action=view&current=DSC00078.jpg

I can confirm that mine is also fully chromed, even under the paint. It looks like something that Montagenr did, although the main triangle looks like its chromed in a different metal than the shiny chrome, perhaps nickel? Its a darker, slightly more brushed shade of metal.


----------



## steelisreal2

Nice work, good to see it complete.

When I stripped my Montagner the chrome was only 3/4 on the stays and just the tips on the forks


----------



## full-montagner

*Monty chrome*

I think he at the very least took the chroming to the nickle plating level for my entire frame. The shiny layer of chrome, the actual chromium is the last part of the process and is usually real thin. The parts that are showing through the paint on my frame look like polished nickle... But paint doesn't really stick too well to chrome so a brushed nickle surface would probably be best.

I don't know, I'm just guessing until I take it down like that funny-bike frame of yours. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the compliments. I can't wait to put some miles on it. It still needs a little tuning.

I also got a chorus aero seatpost in 27.2mm that dropped right in the first couple inches but then hung up. So I'm reduced to running a SR Laprade 27.0 post. Kind of bummed about that one. It was so close... I was actually thinking, given how pricey Campy aero posts are and how close it is, maybe reaming it to 27.2 would be a good idea. I just don't want to mess anything up. I bet it's like 27.1 right now.


----------



## aptivaboy

Be very careful. I think you need a 26.4 mm seatpost. Oria ML.25 (the creased tubing like your's, full-montagner) and GM 0.0 had the same diameter seat tubes. They almost certainly require the same seat post.

You can get the tube specs here http://steelrenaissance.blogspot.co...x=2009-07-27T14:22:00-04:00&max-results=20and here http://campagnolodelta.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-12-04T17:48:00+10:00&max-results=20 . They'll show that the diameters of the two tubesets were identical, and I know my GM 0.0 frame uses a 26.4 mm post. Unless there was something wonky that Oria did with working the tubing afterwards, I'll bet the ML.25 would use the same. 

I'd take the bike to a shop and get the official word from them. Using the wrong sized seatpost can do bad things.


----------



## full-montagner

aptivaboy said:


> Be very careful. I think you need a 26.4 mm seatpost. Oria ML.25 (the creased tubing like your's, full-montagner) and GM 0.0 had the same diameter seat tubes. They almost certainly require the same seat post.
> 
> I'd take the bike to a shop and get the official word from them. Using the wrong sized seatpost can do bad things.


Interesting... Mine still has paint in the tube and my LBS confirmed it was a loose 27.0...

It looks a little oval at the top before the crimping starts too.

But from the chart, a 27.2 post would leave a .7 wall, which would fall within the .55/.75 wall thickness, on the high-end.

I'm a pretty big guy and definitely wouldn't want to weaken it...


----------



## Aaron O

Hi gents...hope you don't mind another!

I picked this up yesterday and haven't decided what I'm doing with it. I've heard there were different levels of these bikes and this tubing, mine seems to be on the higher end of the scale from what I'm seeing. I haven't tried cleaning the chrome yet, but I'm hoping I can remove some of the pitting.

It's a beauty and I'd like to keep it...but I also have too many bikes!

Hope you enjoy!

<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0515.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0515.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0517.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0517.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0519.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0519.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0521.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0521.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0523.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0523.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0525.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0525.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0527.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0527.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a><br>
<br>
<a href="https://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/?action=view&current=IMG_0529.jpg" target="_blank" rel="nofollow"><img src="https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad205/aolk67/IMG_0529.jpg" border="0" alt="C record"></a>


----------



## aptivaboy

Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. The red on your's look so rich and deep.

Your's is the higher level Oria GM0.0 tubed frame. The fluted ML25 was next down the list, although I have seen one each of SLX, Aelle, and Tange tubed Montagner. I think that towards the end when William Martin Imports was bringing them into the USA they were only using Oria.


----------



## Aaron O

Did some work on the chrome...really polished up!


----------



## aptivaboy

Hi all, Sorry to dredge up an old thread but I thought I'd post this for all of us Montagner lovers in case someone on the group wanted to have a go for it. Its just a few CM too small or I'd grab it right away: 70s Montagner Frameset 57cm C T Used | eBay Over the cable guides and an interesting seat stay to seat lug treatment, and none of the later Montagner pantographing is obvious. 

No relation or interest with the seller, just looking for another 60cm Montagner when I ran across this. 

Robert


----------



## mollymoke

Hi all,
First post here, mainly I was asking google for any information about Montagner and came to this forum post, so now I'm a member.
Any way, back in 1987 (about) I bought a Montagner frame set here in South Australia after my Europa bike crashed into a car  
It is the pearl white with yellow green and blue fading to the headtube and did have chrome forks.
Years later my son started riding, got into the Fixie Allycat scene and I gave him the old frame as I had no use for it I was much more interested in dual susp MTBs...
So for my birthday he gave it back to me minus forks but with a promise to find some suitable ones.
He has restored and repainted the frame, had decals made up same as the originals and it does look great. Now I just need to build it up ready to ride again!
He has swapped the drop outs so it will be a single speed, and he did remove the cable lugs as he likes no brakes ! Might see if I can find some old style chrome cable clamps rather than zip ties  
Once I get a few bits organized and I work out how to post pics I'll send some in.
Cheerio.


----------



## Egekura

Hi!
This is my Montagner bike. I bought it in 2013 from a Hungarian guy (I'm Hungarian as well) who wanted to make a fixed gear bike from it, but luckily this frame has vertical dropout, so he did not ruined it. I bought it for about 130 bucks. I bought it with the Miche crankset, and brakes, The Dura Ace AX rear derailleur, and Rhino shifter levers and front derailleur. I changed the front derailleur to Dura Ace AX just today. On the frame theres a sticker with a word "Ahrer". Does this mean anything to you? I also don't know witch frame I have. If you recognise it, please write me back! I'm glad I found this forum, and I hope you like my ride. I like it a lot!


----------

